# Vomit after turkey neck?



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I gave Odi a semi frozen turkey neck for the first time two days ago. He seemed to enjoy it and it took him twenty minutes to finish it off. It was actually half a turkey neck. The next day he seemed a little sick. He was laying around a lot with a sick look on his face and he threw up bright yellow vomit all over my new rug in my sunroom. Is this normal and should I try a second neck in a couple of days? Thanks.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

How old is Odi? I know that we had a very hard time giving Dharma anything but her kibble in the first year. We had a lot of vomit and we had a hard time with her pooping if she had too much protein and couldn't digest it properly. She is getting a good quality holistic chicken kibble. We tried everything from Fortiflora to oatmeal and probiotic yogurt. Chalk it up to an immature digestive system. It is better now. It seems to me that Vizslas can have sensitive stomachs. You might want to try it again but see what happens- then go from there.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

yellow vomit is usualy bile from a empty stomach - did he eat normaly after the neck ?


----------



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

No, he hadn't eaten right for a couple of meals after the neck. I might try another this weekend when I have time to watch him.


----------

